# Sig 556?



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been looking for and AR style rifle for awhile, when I was at my local gun shop a Sig 556 caught my eye. I like that it is gas piston and was unique.
I was able to shoot one at the range a few weeks ago as a rental but the guy told me they are changing to more of an AR platform.

Anyone here own on and what do you think of it?


----------

